# Part Number for Caliper Bolt?



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anyone with access to a GM Parts Catalog know the part number for the bolts that hold the brake caliper bracket to the steering knuckle? I asked the dealer by my house and they refused to give me the part number. I also called a couple online parts suppliers and they also refused to give it to me. I cannot find this bolt listed in any online searches. I don't know why the part number for this bolt is secret.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

should be #11516330

11516330 BOLT, FRT BRK CLPR (M12X1.75X40)


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

#21 pictured:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikestony said:


> #21 pictured:
> View attachment 260178


Awesome, thank you. I can't believe how hard it was for me to find this.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Raybestos and others make this bolt. Take a look in the rockauto catalog.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

Are the Caliper mounting bolts the same part number for front and rear ??
Thanks


----------

